

Ask HN: Am I approaching CS Education the right way? - benktbyte

I run ktbyte, and we teach kids in small groups (usually 4-8 students). We also do the MOOC thing, via pre-recorded courses and problem sets that run Java via our servers.<p>Should we be trying to compete with MOOCs? We&#x27;re pretty much the only self-guided Java course online right now, and Java is taught in US High Schools.<p>However, I&#x27;m trying to resist the urge to invest a lot of resources into automated teaching tools. I feel like the small group model is very traditional, but it works well.
======
calebhicks
Great question. I've been in public education for 4 years, and am
transitioning to working at an iOS/Javascript bootcamp.

My experience from both has given me a firm belief that the best learning
happens when the learner and teacher understand what the learner _should_
know, and what they _actually_ know, and helps bridge that gap.

If you can scale that, do it. If you can't, you're losing an essential element
of what makes your program great.

